# best way to clean mower deck



## twgerber

how do you clean your mower deck and how often?

I was trying to be lazy and not drop the deck off the mower. I haven't tried it yet on my new GT5000 as the manual makes it look like a pain to remove.

So I thought I would ask here about how you do it.

Thx


----------



## JDFANATIC

tw,

From my experience, Gator blades. Though there must certainly be deck/hp/rpm/condition specific situations where others may disagree, to me, it is the only way to go.


----------



## twgerber

*re: gator blades and cleaning*

How do gator blades help clean the mower deck?


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by twgerber _
> *how do you clean your mower deck and how often?
> 
> I was trying to be lazy and not drop the deck off the mower. I haven't tried it yet on my new GT5000 as the manual makes it look like a pain to remove.
> 
> So I thought I would ask here about how you do it.
> 
> Thx *


This is my best advice!!

Wash it each time underneath (with your normal hose nozzle after each use) before you put it to bed!!

This one is 10 years old and has in excess of 800 hrs. use!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/GardenTractorMods001.jpg">


----------



## twgerber

*re: cleaning the deck*

How do you get to the deck to wash it? 

Do you have some blocks you drive up on or do you just reach underneath?


----------



## Archdean

*Re: re: cleaning the deck*



> _Originally posted by twgerber _
> *How do you get to the deck to wash it?
> 
> Do you have some blocks you drive up on or do you just reach underneath? *


I have instructed my chief operator (GF) to turn the hose on a direct stream and kneel down on the right side and don't get up till it's clean!! :dazed: :naah:


----------



## Live Oak

I don't clean mine often. Maybe once a year. I just clean off with a putty knife what I can and pressure wash the rest clean.


----------



## Fordfarm

You're supposed to CLEAN them?:hide:


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *You're supposed to CLEAN them?:hide: *


good one FF!:lmao:

On my Gravely walkbehinds I can swivel the decks to the side and easily hose them off. I also use some kind of coating on the underside of the deck at the begining of the season to make it easier to spray off the crud. I bought some Mo-Deck on the internet and it seems to work well though I have read that others have had good luck using PAM. When I used a four wheel rider I would drive up some auto ramps and kneel down with the hose to spray off. I'm not sure there is an easy or clean way to do it but it is best to get it done frequently. With that in mind I always try to figure out better ways to do it because I know the easier it is to do the more likely I will do it. 

I always use the standard that any job I can do while comfortably drinking a beer I'll probably be willing to do it alot


----------



## scrap metal

*How to clean decks on lawn mowers*

I went to sears and saw a new tractor with the hose attachment on the deck, took down the model number from the tractor and ordered two hose attachments for my push and garden tractor so i never have to lift the deck up again.


----------



## wjjones

Same here only we dont have a sears store so i went to lowes and got the part# off of a husqvarna for the deck wash port. I always scraped it out before that but hosing under the deck works pretty good to. I have a neighbor that pressure washes his with no problems.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Fordfarm said:


> You're supposed to CLEAN them?:hide:


You're supposed to clean them.........? I never have yet, and my mower is a 1985. Am I screwed?


----------



## Ernie

TRy a power washer....works wonders on cked up grass.....


----------



## wjjones

Archdean said:


> This is my best advice!!
> 
> Wash it each time underneath (with your normal hose nozzle after each use) before you put it to bed!!
> 
> This one is 10 years old and has in excess of 800 hrs. use!!
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/GardenTractorMods001.jpg">


 Same here i clean the deck every week, and swap the blades i either hose it out or scrape it with a plastic putty knife.


----------



## leadarrows

You guys do know about Fluid Film don't you?

After a day of mowing, hose out the deck and apply a coat of Fluid Film. Fluid Film can be applied over a damp surface and will leave a non-drying film, cutting off all oxygen from the surface and creating a barrier of protection that will prevent all corrosion from occurring. Because of its non-drying characteristics, Fluid Film also helps keep grass and debris from sticking, making clean-up a breeze...Fluid Film® | Corrosion Preventative, Lubricant and Rust Inhibitor

I am in no way affiliated with the company but I love the product.


----------



## raylinkz

Sounds like great stuff leadarrows. I'm a slow learner and trashed 2 decks on my 42" Murphy wide body because the deck design is almost impossible to clean without removing and almost impossible to remove. They rust out around the spindles. So when the tranny died, I bought the Craftsman which has cleanout ports so we'll see if this helps. 

Lately, I've also thought of using some water suspended silicon to finish the cleanout. I used it back in the 60's to help preserve the rubber underneath my car, learned from an old master mechanic who specialized in front end work.


----------



## Ernie

I power wash mine weekly and never had to use a putty knife...I mow heavey clover so it likes to cake up...Power washers are my friends...lol


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I clean my decks 2 times a year- in the fall and mid summer ( its alot of work with as many as i have) - gives me a chance to check them out, grease the berings, replace anything needed, sharpen the blades and give them a coat of paint underneath in the fall. 

Majority of my tractors fall under the " previous owner neglect" catagory- well, got em free or super cheep which means i have to spend plenty of time and some money on them fixing them. 

I use a hand held wire brush and putty knife - actually grass dosent really build up too much under them, since i rotate their use and the sand will clean them for me when i mow. I try not to mow when the grass is wet either.

I have a set of gator blades for my 2003 murray- got em for $12 on clearance at TSC - next time i mow theyre getting a workout .


----------



## Mickey

I live in an area where grass build-up is a real issue during the wetter months. To do it properly I need to pull the deck after each use but I don't. I do try and flush the deck underside with a hose while the deck is engaged. Place hose near the edge of the deck and spray upwards. With blades turning it does a fairly decent job but certainly not as good as when the deck is removed and turned over.

When I do pull the deck it calls for using a putty knife or similar tool one can scrape with. Do this 2-3 time a yr. Fall is definitely a good time to do this as one should leave damp grass tuck to the deck all winter long.

Too help with access I lift the deck up with the fel on the CUT where I can stand up straight and feel comfortable while working.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

My parents neighbor owns a '95 Cub , similar to yours Mickey - that deck weighs a ton ( its like a 50" deck ), when pop mows - the top of the deck underneath the shrouds always gets compacted with dry grass- it cuts awsome but is a serious maintence hog......


----------



## IH farm boy

car ramps and either putty knife , pressure washer, or hose is your goin to mow right after use the putty knife . i have used slick plate on my deck it works good a freind of mine used POR 15 on his and that stuff is awsome it was a new deck and he slathered it on and its still on there after how many years , you can find it in different automotive catlogs i think it will work on a rusty deck too we put it on a rusty truck frame and you have to use a grinder to take it off so i can garentee it would stick . i belive summit racing equipment has it


----------



## briggs

i use compressed air


----------



## onthefarm

leadarrows said:


> You guys do know about Fluid Film don't you?
> 
> After a day of mowing, hose out the deck and apply a coat of Fluid Film. Fluid Film can be applied over a damp surface and will leave a non-drying film, cutting off all oxygen from the surface and creating a barrier of protection that will prevent all corrosion from occurring. Because of its non-drying characteristics, Fluid Film also helps keep grass and debris from sticking, making clean-up a breeze...Fluid Film® | Corrosion Preventative, Lubricant and Rust Inhibitor
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with the company but I love the product.


Fluid Film Rocks ! A bit expensive but it lasts quite awhile. It's a good bang for the buck. They generally have sales or discounts online.
Kellsport Prouducts proudly presents Eureka Fluid Film


----------



## gravley8123

what i do 2 mine after every grass cutting season is take it off the tractor an take a flat scw driver an bet the grass off then afer its all off i put a thin coat of used engine oil it seems 2 work fine 4 me


----------

